# The puce Eagle flew back to  Dyottlville today----->



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

Me and the Badger made a trip to Philadelphia today to get a glimpse of the "Dyottville Glass Works"  soon there will be no visible evidence  that this place even existed.  That is why I took plenty of pictures and made a few vid clips.

 When we arrived there was a suspicious looking white van near the site,the man inside was  watching the workers come and go. At first I thought it was some sort of pervert but as we got closer and the door  flung opened I realized it was just Steve/sewell hahahah .[8D][8D]

 All kidding aside,we met Steve at the site and had a great time. I didn't get along with Steve on the forum in the past but after meeting him in person I think he is a swell guy[]

   The day was awesome,sunny and warm for February.
 I got what I wanted, a few pictures of my flask at the Dyottville site and a brick from the section where the Eagle was blown in the 1850s  (Benner & Smith) were the proprietors at that time.
    I never thought I would be standing at the very place my flask was made,it was a cool feeling indeed. Now I am more attached to that bottle ever. That sounds kind of weird huh?? ohhh well what else would you expect coming form me[8D]

  After we were finished at the site,we took a ride to MC Donald's to get a bite to eat and yack about ABN,bottles and things I can't really say on here [] Fun day 4 sure! that "BIG BREAKFAST" was the bomb!!![]

 Ohhh yeah I almost forgot ,I know who has your 20 bucks Steve



 The nice man opened the fence for us


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

I know Steve posted pix before but ----mine are better  hahaha j/k steve


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

The Eagle made it home. Doesn't that bring a freakin tear to your eye???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

I got a brick from Dyottville man!

 Trivial to most,but not me[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

Steve & Daveon site ---I think we were boring Steve,well Dave was hahaha


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

Ohhh great one give me a sign! Tell me where your brothers are hiding.[8D][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

This guy is in the pit where the canal came into the factory. It looks like he is crushing grapes.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

*


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> The Eagle made it home. Doesn't that bring a freakin tear to your eye???


 WOW....just WOW!!!    Who's ever gonna have an oppurtunity like this again, I am speechless....[&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

3 bottle junkies hooked on glass. I'm going through withdraws.


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I got a brick from Dyottville man!
> 
> Trivial to most,but not me[]


 AWESOME!!! time for a shadowbox display with the brick, a site photo and THEE EAGLE!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

I love ya man. Not you, the eagle !![8D]


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Ohhh great one give me a sign! Tell me where your brothers are hiding.[8D][8D]


 THE EAGLE HAS LANDED!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

Hole shot


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 3 bottle junkies hooked on glass. I'm going through withdraws.


 I think the cops are gonna want a copy of this pic in the future for some reason....[8D]


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2012)

What did the people working there have to say about THE EAGLE Rick, did they take any pic's for their records???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

The people that saw my bottle that worked there were not to excited. I guess we as privy and dump diggers have a whole different outlook on old glass. That's just fine with me[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok Steve I said I knew who had your 20 spot. I got this shot as Badger left my house!! I stopped him before he got to his truck. I did get your $$ back. 

 Do you know how I knew it was yours?? You print your own currency don't you?
  Just like T.W Dyott did! man oh man.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

S.S Swell  20 dollars   []


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> The people that saw my bottle that worked there were not to excited. I guess we as privy and dump diggers have a whole different outlook on old glass. That's just fine with me[]


 Dirt Lovers Suck, give me GLASS !!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's true Jim I never thought about that. I just kissed the brick[:-] 
    Seriously, I am the only one who will be seen at Dyottville Glass Works with a whole puce eagle in my hands.  I can say that with confidence. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> What did the people working there have to say about THE EAGLE Rick, did they take any pic's for their records???


 

 Well the 2 main people were not there and the girl that was in charge was a fish face so no,they took no pix. The guy who got me the bricks was cool but all of the "collage kids" didn't flinch at the site of the bottle. I think they just wanted to put there time in and go home,that's what it looked like to me. Glass lovers ?  no but they are were cool to us,except the fish lady. She had a job to do I guess. I just tell it like i see it. []  
   I may get the email address of the people in charge of the operation  and see if they would like a picture of the flask at the site.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 17, 2012)

Im only on a 20 dang..................


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 17, 2012)

Fish face that there is funny I dont care who you are[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Rick your on a Dyott 10 spot!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 17, 2012)

Rick,...I think that's awesome that you went there with your flask! Great pics you've got now too!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 17, 2012)

Look familiar seriously, Rick and Dave here is the factory printed on the 1836 Dyott script money. Those tunnel shapes sure look like the ones that are exposed now ?


----------



## Indianabottledigger (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I got a brick from Dyottville man!
> 
> Trivial to most,but not me[]


 
 WISH I had one, really that's to cool! Did u get any extras by chance? Steve are u going back?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Hey Rick your on a Dyott 10 spot!!


 

 hahahaha dam I have more gray hair then before []


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> The people that saw my bottle that worked there were not to excited. I guess we as privy and dump diggers have a whole different outlook on old glass. That's just fine with me[]


 

 Hey Rick,

 That is a great picture and a great memory. I'm glad you guys could link up and see it together. Nothing like a pilgrimage to a Historic Glasshouse before re-burial. I am shocked that the Jerseyites are not now blowing taps enroute.

 Have'ya got any photos in which everyone has their eyes open at the same time? The Badger was always vigilant.

 I envy you guys the experience. Thanks for the photo tour. When you're talking pesce faccia, all I could see was:


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Look familiar seriously, Rick and Dave here is the factory printed on the 1836 Dyott script money. Those tunnel shapes sure look like the ones that are exposed now ?


 

 Yep they sure do!  we must have been looking at the bottom of the kiln,where the arch way was. Hey send me that picture.  To my email


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hahahaha  who the hell is that?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Rick,...I think that's awesome that you went there with your flask! Great pics you've got now too!


 

 Yeah Joe I was a little weary of it getting broken but I packed him well. A fall from a 2 story building and I'm pretty sure it would be un scratched.

 But--- when it was out of the safety net and held over hard ground  I did get a little jumpy,I think Steve was even more so[]


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 17, 2012)

> Hahahaha who the hell is that?


 
 The almosti-talented Nicki Minaj:


----------



## carobran (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I got a brick from Dyottville man!
> 
> Trivial to most,but not me[]


 They actually let you take a brick?I figured they would'nt let anybody touch any of the stuff.But,then again,you're probably being watched.[8|]Ahhh,you were probably being watched before anyway sooo...[sm=rolleyes.gif][]Have they found any intact flasks or anything?Or just bits and pieces?


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice posts and adventure Sick Rick, Badger and Mr. Swell!  Badger, nice talking to you today.  See you in 2 weeks.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ask and  Rick shall receive[8D]    One of the head guys was cool and tossed a few bricks from the 1850 section out. I am sure more will turn up,I am almost positive. 

 I didn't see any whole bottles,just shards but the one guy told us they dug an (almost) whole Washington Taylor.


----------



## carobran (Feb 17, 2012)

I bet a couple will turn up on ebay.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> I bet a couple will turn up on ebay.


 

 LOL not mine


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Steve & Daveon site ---I think we were boring Steve,well Dave was hahaha


 

 Hey,...Not sure just how I missed page 1 of this post earlier!? Pooped out from a long week at work I guess... Rick, That is great that you and the "Badge" went down there and hooked up with Steve!.... Again, very cool stuff.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

A short little vid clip I made for remembrance. 

 http://youtu.be/L1hi59ywwps  <----------


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah Joe there are a whole lotta good people in this hobby. Diggers and collectors and buyers and sellers. It is fun to meet up once and a while and  just hang out.  Steve was a cool guy it was a pleasure hanging out with him at the site & micky Ds


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

Steve your in box is full


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 17, 2012)

It wasn't earlier Rick I am getting hammered with requests.Good requests.I will clean it out right now.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 17, 2012)

Rick and Dave were a lot of fun to hang out with today. With Rick you get what you see in his videos. A LOT OF UNBRIDLED FUN.Dave is like Ricks straight man The pair of them are kind of like Rick Lewis and Dave Martin.I can tell Dave also knows what buttons to push to get Rick to do something out of his comfort zone in the name of a good laugh.[][sm=lol.gif] We shared a bunch of laughs,story's,adventures and all three of us have very similar humorous personalities. Something I do and I picked up on Rick doing in his videos is spotting someone and casting him immediately as a culture Icon. For instance while at the site I spotted an ARCHIE whoops my bad Archaeologist that looked like a young Rick Moranis from second city TV and Ghost Busters fame. The kid hadn't bought his first razor you could tell[], While in McDonalds we saw none other then Dr Dyott himself. we all laughed pretty hard and spent a good two hours in there Sharing story's about all the nuts on this forum at your expenses. Just kiddin.........For we glass lovers to be there is the ultimate thrill in our hobby. I know each of us there today feels real tore up about the fact it will be gone forever real soon.


----------



## epackage (Feb 17, 2012)

Steve you look NOTHING LIKE what I had in my mind....LOL


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is the ARCHIE we spotted today.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 17, 2012)

I know Iam going to pay for this.. ah what the H........ Rick Dave I have a great Idea for you two to go under cover so we can get on the sight again. We need to blend, that's right blend, know one expects the Rabbi!!! Rick get me your email address so I can forward you my pictures. I am getting tired but anxiously await your comeback.You have to scroll down a bit it adds to the suspense. I had to Borrow Daves right ear I didnt paste your head real good. I Van Goghed you!![][]



 *


 *


 *


 *


 *


 *


 *


 *


 *


 *


 *


 *


 *


 *


 *


 *












[][][][][][][][][]


----------



## carobran (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Steve/sewell
> 
> I know Iam going to pay for this.. ah what the H........ Rick Dave I have a great Idea for you two to go under cover so we can get on the sight again. We need to blend, that's right blend, know one expects the Rabbi!!! Rick get me your email address so I can forward you my pictures. I am getting tired but anxiously await your comeback.You have to scroll down a bit it adds to the suspense. I had to Borrow Daves right ear I didnt paste your head real good. I Van Goghed you!![][]
> 
> ...


 [sm=lol.gif]_Your killin' me here!!![sm=tongue.gif]_


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Look familiar seriously, Rick and Dave here is the factory printed on the 1836 Dyott script money. Those tunnel shapes sure look like the ones that are exposed now ?


 

 It did say he had a lot of young kids blowing bottles. They look like they are flyin high from the fumes.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 18, 2012)

Anyone else notice Elvis? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 18, 2012)

If we must have a photo shop dual, let the games begin.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 18, 2012)

Pen Dot bound


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 18, 2012)

[][][][][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 18, 2012)

Sounds like one crazy adventure people. Sorry if I am slow on the uptake - but what are they doing with the site? Is it going to be a wal mart? If any place is an historical site, you'd think that would qualify.

 If someone finds that twenty and happens to goes back there, bribe one of the workers to find a glob of melted glass gather that was discarded. That might be neat to keep as well.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Sounds like one crazy adventure people. Sorry if I am slow on the uptake - but what are they doing with the site? Is it going to be a wal mart? If any placeÂ is an historical site, you'd think that would qualify.
> 
> If someone finds that twenty and happens to goes back there, bribe one of the workers to find a glob of melted glass gather that was discarded. That might be neat to keep as well.


 

 Bob the I-95 high way  is being re routed in that area. While Penn Dot was digging they came across the Dyottville Glass works. The Archie s stepped in,and stopped the construction for a while. Soon it will be just a memory.. If you are in the area in the future, you can say hey! I just drove over the "Dyottville Glass Works!" kinda sad I am glad I got to see it and got pictures.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 18, 2012)

> Sorry if I am slow on the uptake - but what are they doing with the site? Is it going to be a wal mart? If any placeÂ is an historical site, you'd think that would qualify.


 
 Hey Bob,

 There has had a bit of prior discussion: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Dyottville-Tour/m-490122/tm.htm and then there was: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Dyottville-New-Dig/m-491077/tm.htm. The short answer is important New Jersey Off Ramp construction.

 Can you believe the Jersey boys weren't all meeting en masse for a Photoshop adventure of epic proportions? Not even Connor mustered the chutzpah to ditch school, and he had the perfect excuse...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 18, 2012)

I was surprised  no one else from the immediate  area showed up.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 18, 2012)

Bad timing, to be honest... Had a test/quiz every day this week, but I have ALL of next week off... If they'd held the construction off for one week, I'da been able to go, easily... []


----------



## glass man (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you Rick for preserving the memory of a place I other wise woulda never seen!Good to see STEVE MAN.

 Just curious was ever afarid FISH FACE mighta come along right when you had the flask out and say "SORRY NO BOTTLES FROM HERE CAME BE TAKEN FROM HERE? HAND IT OVER![8D]

 WOULD YOU HAVE:A-RAN?..B-HIT HER IN HR FACE HARD AS YOU COULD?..C-CRIED..D..STUCK IT IN YOUR POCKET AND STARTED TALKING IN A FOREIGN SOUNDING LANGUAGE TO THROW HER OFF   [One thing I am sure of you would not have handed it over..even if she called 20 people to come get it from you..you woulda turned into the HULK and threw tham all off you]...OR...WHAT[] JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> Thank you Rick for preserving the memory of a place I other wise woulda never seen!Good to see STEVE MAN.
> 
> ...


 
 A fish out of water has no power[8D] 
   I would have laughed and said--"touch this flask and become fish cakes" []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Bad timing, to be honest... Had a test/quiz every day this week, but I have ALL of next week off... If they'd held the construction off for one week, I'da been able to go, easily... []


 
 Quiz? Test?  Doyttville? 

 I am sure they will give you plenty of tests.But  the Dyottville test is one and done[8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, if 80-90% is untouched... We've got lots left to wait for!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Well, if 80-90% is untouched... We've got lots left to wait for!


 
 That's true but how long. They could sit on that for the rest of my life,hopefully not yours.


----------



## THE BADGER (Feb 18, 2012)

WOW,COOL STUFF IN THIS THREAD GUYS EVEN THOUGH I GOT THAT REAL COOL MAKEOVER.YOU'RE RIGHT STEVE YOU'LL PAY FOR THAT ONE.HAHA THAT WAS FUNNY.HAD A GREAT TIME YESTERDAY ,IM GLAD I TOOK THE DAY OFF I NEEDED IT ANYWAY.STEVE IS A SUPER COOL DUDE AND DEFINITELY HAPPY HE GAVE US THE HEADS UP ON THAT SITE .I GOT A BRICK FROM THE SITE ALSO,VERY COOL.PENN DIGGER,IT WAS GREAT TALKING TO YOU LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU IN BALTIMORE SOON.ALSO HEARD MAYBE EPACK IS COMING TO BALTIMORE HOPE TO SEE YA THERE MAN ITS ALWAYS A GOOD TIME.  BADGER


----------

